# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Las fuentes de el Noroeste de Murcia

## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Esta mañana he salido con la bici hacia esta fuente que os muestro a continuación. Es una fuente que suele llevar agua, pero como es verano, lleva un pequeño chorrito y ya está, pero este invierno o otoño intentaré ir otra vez para ver si ha aumentado el caudal, ya que se tarda 3 minutos en ir allí, y puedo ir con mucha frecuencia. Se encuentra al lado del camino de la Fuente el Recuesto, por eso se llama así el camino  :Big Grin: . 
Como siempre; Espero que os gusten:







El chorrito:


Entrada al desagüe de la fuente y Carretera:


Para que veáis lo cerca que está de Cehegín:


Un trozo de Cehegín desde allí:


Entrada a la finca "El Recuesto":



Un fuerte abrazo  :Wink:

----------


## ARAGORM

Gracias por las fotos ceheginero joven, que poca agua sale por el tubo, supongo que en invierno saldrá mas agua ¿no?.
Un saludo.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Creo recordar que en invierno, cuando íbamos a la huerta, pasábamos por ahí pero no parábamos y me fijaba y normalmente llevaba mas agua:
 Os adjunto un vídeo de YouTube de la fuente, que he grabado hoy mismo. Espero que os guste:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fs8X-KdABGU[/ame]


Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias por las fotos ceheginero :Wink: .
Para ser una fuente natural, me extraña, que sea agua no potable.
Esta hace un par de días, estuve en una que hay aquí en mi pueblo a apenas 1 km, y que puedo llegar en bici también.
Echaba el mismo caudal, pero el agua es potable. Y en invierno echa también un buen caudal.

Y a ver si este año, puedo volver a repetir reportaje en "Las fuentes revientan" :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Luján

> Gracias por las fotos ceheginero.
> Para ser una fuente natural, me extraña, que sea agua no potable.
> Esta hace un par de días, estuve en una que hay aquí en mi pueblo a apenas 1 km, y que puedo llegar en bici también.
> Echaba el mismo caudal, pero el agua es potable. Y en invierno echa también un buen caudal.
> 
> Y a ver si este año, puedo volver a repetir reportaje en "Las fuentes revientan".


Por seguridad sanitaria, y creo que también por Ley, toda agua no tratada (y no analizada) es no potable. Así pues, todas las fuentes naturales se consideran no potables. O al menos ponen el cartelito. Así se curan en salud evitando denuncias si alguien bebe y se enferma.

Otra cosa es que los lugareños sepan que ese agua es de buena calidad y que se pueda beber sin problemas.

----------


## ceheginero joven

La fuente Capel. Tambien pone "Agua no potable". Se encuentra mas abajo de la Fuente "El recuesto" y no paso nunca por aquí, pero hemos ido 2 veces a por agua de esta fuente para hacer un arroz con ese agua en la huerta los Domingos de Resurrección.

En cuanto vuelva a esa fuente, intentaré echar alguna foto... Se encuentra mas lejos para ir con la bici...

Un saludo

----------


## ceheginero joven

El chorro de la fuente es cada vez menor. Lo comprobé ayer por la tarde, cuando salí de caza fotográfica a la fuente del Recuesto, una acequia y al río Argos. Ya pondré también esas fotos. Ahora os coloco otro reportaje de la fuente "El Recuesto" y empiezo con un vídeo. Espero que os gusten:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLNP-VFefYY[/ame]


Y ahora las fotos:





















Sigo abajo

----------


## ceheginero joven

La finca:




La puesta de sol:






Saludos cordiales

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias por las fotos y el video Ceheginero joven :Smile: 

Ya se nota el paso del verano y hace falta que pronto empiece a llover para poder ver el caño con bastante más agua.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Quiero que lleguen las lluvias en otoño, pero lo que no quiero es empezar otra vez las clases  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  se está mas agusto así  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  (broma)  :Big Grin: 



Saludos

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Quiero que lleguen las lluvias en otoño, *pero lo que no quiero es empezar otra vez las clases  se está mas agusto así  (broma)* 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos


De broma nada, eso tiene que ser así :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ceheginero joven

Como dije en el foro de Río Argos, he salido con la bici y me he llevado varias sorpresas, hidrologicamente hablando. Una de ellas es que la fuente llevaba mas agua, comparada con la última vez que la visité...

Vídeo:




Aquí las fotos:

Comparativa:
Hace una semana:


Hoy:









Un saludo.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Por cierto, que raro lo que os he contado antes. No entiendo porque la fuente hace una semana estaba secándose y ahora está aumentando el caudal, cuando no ha caído ni una gota del cielo

----------


## Luján

> Por cierto, que raro lo que os he contado antes. No entiendo porque la fuente hace una semana estaba secándose y ahora está aumentando el caudal, cuando no ha caído ni una gota del cielo


Es lo que tiene, y ésto también vale para el río Argos, que el agua subsuperficial se desplace a velocidades muy, pero que muy lentas.

Desconozco los acuíferos de la zona, pero bien puede ser que ese agua que hoy está saliendo por la fuente, se haya filtrado al acuífero en la parte alta hace varios meses, en los de máxima precipitación.

Si hicieras una tabla con el caudal de la fuente, y la relacionases con las precipitaciones, podrías, más o menos, calcular el "desfase" entre el pico de precipitaciones y el de caudal.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Gracias. Puede ser eso. Pero lo que has dicho de que también sirve para el río Argos, no estoy tan seguro, ya que he ido estos 5 últimos veranos al río, pero siempre me lo encontraba seco, ni una sola gota, pero este año no se que ha pasado pero el Río lleva agua...

Salu2

----------


## Luján

> Gracias. Puede ser eso. Pero lo que has dicho de que también sirve para el río Argos, no estoy tan seguro, ya que he ido estos 5 últimos veranos al río, pero siempre me lo encontraba seco, ni una sola gota, pero este año no se que ha pasado pero el Río lleva agua...
> 
> Salu2


Porque antes de este año, el acuífero que lo surte estaba muy seco y, sin embargo, este año está más lleno, gracias a las lluvias de los dos últimos años.

Los grandes acuíferos tienen una regulación natural hiperanual.

----------


## ceheginero joven

He salido por la mañana con la bici, porque parece que por la tarde con las lluvias no puede ser, y no traigo fotos porque se encuentra igual que en la última visita. También he visitado el río Argos Antes de llegar a Canara, de donde también puse fotos hace poco en el foro del río, y llevaba el mismo caudal.

Un saludo

----------


## ceheginero joven

Buenas noches a todos. Hoy hemos ido a comer a la casa de campo de unos amigos y 2 de ellos se trajeron la bici,  y yo también, y visitamos la Fuente Capel, que hacía mucho tiempo que no visito pero supe ir. Esta fuente es muy diferente a la del Recuesto, puesto que esta esta en el monte, ademas, posee un grifo para cerrar el cauce de la fuente y no perder agua del acuífero, no he echado fotos pero la próxima vez que vaya las echaré. También hemos ido por un camino dentro del "cauce" del Rio Argos por el que hemos descubierto mas cosas del río de las que ya sabíamos, pero ha sido muy bonito, no parecía el rio Argos, de este si he echado fotos con el movil, pero hoy no las subo, puesto que estoy muy cansado de todo el dia jeje.


Un saludo

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Como muchas veces, he salido con la bicicleta hace unos minutos y he visitado el río Argos, que al no haber lluvias cada vez lleva menos caudal, y la fuente del Recuesto. Hoy la fuente llevaba un caudal algo superior al de la última vez.  Espero que vuelvan las lluvias ya  :Frown:  :Frown: !!!


Un saludo

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Parece que va aumentado un poco el caudal que expulsa la fuente  :Smile: . Pero como prometí, he ido otra vez a la fuente Capel, y le he echado un par de fotos, espero que os gusten:



El grifo:




Desde el paraje, mirando a la "cantera" (sierra) de la Puerta:




Las fotos son de hace 1 semana, pero no he podido colgarlas hasta hoy.

_Un saludo_

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Una fuente natural, con grifo?

----------


## ceheginero joven

Según mis padres: Esa fuente es natural, pero tiene un grifo para que no pierda el agua y así nunca se seque. Cada vez que alguien quiere beber, llenar una botella, etc, se abre el grifo y se vuelve a cerrar, así no se seca.

Un saludo

----------


## frfmfrfm

Perdonad pero creo que es lo contrario, explico, las fuentes con grifos o con el palo tapando las salidas del tubo son un atraso porque el agua cuando se deja corres siempre coge por el mismo sitio, pero cuando se tapa como es el caso, buscará otro sitio más favorable por donde salir, que no será el mismo sitio que salía anterioridad.

Saludos compañeros.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Perdonad pero creo que es lo contrario, explico, las fuentes con grifos o con el palo tapando las salidas del tubo son un atraso porque el agua cuando se deja corres siempre coje por el mismo sitio, pero cuando se tapa como es el caso, buscará otro sitio más favorable por donde salir, que no será el mismo sitio que salía anterioridad.
> 
> Saludos compañeros.


Exactamente. Si es natural, se deja correr, que si no, del Acuífero que proviene se va llenando y encontrará otro lugar por el que salir y entonces esta fuente dejará de ser útil. Si se seca, pues que se seque, cuando vuelvan las lluvias si el Acuífero no tiene muchos "pinchazos", volverá a manar de nuevo el agua. Como la fuente que expongo en el hilo "Las fuentes revientan".

----------


## ceheginero joven

He cambiado el título del Hilo porque a parte de la fuente del Recuesto, también sale la fuente Capel, y si visito otras de por aquí, también os las mostraré. Espero que os haya parecido bien.

Un cordial saludo

----------


## ben-amar

Ahora si que esta cambiado el titulo del hilo, segun tu deseo.
Un abrazo

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Esta tarde hemos hecho una visita improvista a la Fuente de la Muralla, en Archivel (Caravaca de la Cruz), un lugar que nunca había visitado pero sí había visto desde la carretera cuando íbamos al embalse del Taibilla a pescar. Según he podido observar, el agua sale de unos tunelillos que acaban en un pequeño lago formado por una muralla, este lago tenía bastantes peces, ranas, algas, y mas cosas... lo que hacía que se te quitaran un poco las ganas de bañarte, eso sí, el agua salía muy limpia. Justo a la salida de este lago, hay un pequeño muro de cemento, en el hay dos tubos por los que sale el agua a una acequia, pues antes de ese muro se amontonaban cañas, botellas... eso era lo que menos me gustaba... La acequia se dividía en dos, una parte iba a un pequeño lago que devolvía el agua sobrante otra vez a la otra acequía. Y la acequia seguía hacia adelante, como nos gustaría a nosotros tener ese agua para regar, iba tan limpia... Supongo este agua, si nadie la usara para riego, llegaría al Argos.

Un poco de información que he encontrado por internet:

Nacimiento de la Fuente de la Muralla es un nacimiento de agua natural, conocido por todos los habitantes de Archivel por tener en uno de sus lados una muralla con la que conforma un pequeño lago. Tras las obras de rehabilitación el paraje cuenta con un parque infantil, merenderos y barbacoa, así como con un bonito mirador.
Se encuentra en la salida del pueblo y en los últimos años se han producido reformas en sus alrededores, instalándose un área recreativa con bancos y arbolado, así como una valla de protección y un aparcamiento.

Fuente: Naturaleza de Archivel (Región de Murcia Digital)

Y también un vídeo del Canal de televisión 7RM en el que hablan de este lugar (poned el vídeo que sale a la derecha en el minuto 31:55) : De la tierra al Mar 2012 - Barranda

Archivel se encuentra cerca de Barranda.

Os dejo las fotografías que he podido hacer, pero como decía, era una visita improvista, y las fotos las he tenido que hacer con el móvil, ademas con poca luz, ya al atardecer. De todas formas, justo al lado de este paraje hay una pequeña explanada donde hay un bar-restaurante, y allí posiblemente de un pequeño concierto nocturno, quizá por la mañana, mientras montamos el equipo de sonido, me escape unos minutos con la cámara buena a hacer unas buenas instantáneas. Aún así, espero que os gusten las fotos:

Abajo de esta foto, se ven algunas sillas del restaurante:






















Termino en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

Eso es todo. 

A ver cuando puedo y me paso por la fuente "El recuesto", que han pintando la "fachada" de la fuente, y no se que caudal echa, pero supongo que poco.

Saludos

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Gracias por la información y fotos Juanjo, parece que tiene buen caudal.... :Smile: 

Saludos

----------


## ceheginero joven

Aprovecho y también os pongo un vídeo que grabó mi hermano:




Saludos

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos.

Vengo con unas fotografías de la fuente "El recuesto", pero con 2 novedades. La primera es que han renovado la fachada de la fuente, y la segunda es que sale bastante mas agua que año pasado.

Vista de la fachada



Y como comparativa al estado anterior:



Por cierto, ya no está lo de "Recuesto. Agua no potable"

Imagen del nuevo caño:






Saludos

----------


## ceheginero joven

Buenas tardes. Os dejo una fotografía del Manantial "El caño" En Avilés (Lorca) Ayer mismo:




Saludos

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Tenía ganas de reavivar este tema, pero no me esperaba hacerlo con lo que lo voy a hacer, y es que ayer subí a la Peña Rubia de Cehegín en bicicleta, y resulta que desde lo mas alto pude, por pura casualidad, divisar un pequeño lago, y hoy, sin dudarlo, he ido a verlo de cerca. Todo esto lo cuento aquí por que el agua que contiene mana del suelo. Os dejo un par de fotos:
Esto antes no estaba, se ve que de las abundantes lluvias de otoño, se ha conseguido llenar el acuifero.
Esta la hice ayer desde la Peña Rubia:



Y esta hoy al lado del lago:



Próximamente pondré unas fotos mas, ya estoy trabajando en el reportaje.

Saludos

----------

